
Business Insider: UBI needs to die after 2016 - DougN7
http://www.businessinsider.com/ubi-universal-basic-income-trump-2016-12
======
WalterSear
Business Insider needs to die after 2016.

------
quickben
The inevitable upcoming impas is that less people have to work, but it's a
norm to punish and look down at the unemployed.

So, with the unemployment rates rising everywhere, mostly due to technology
displacing labor, what does the future hold?

~~~
WalterSear
More of the same.

